# Can Six sigma analysis save a marriage?



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Greenbelts and black belts alike, what say you?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, I suppose one could apply 6 sigma techniques to a relationship.

You could identify quality criteria that you would consider relevant to the success of the relationship.

SMART goals (Specific, Measurable, Achievable, Realistic, Timely) would actually be great things to line out and strive for to repair existing problems.

I'm pretty sure Deming's 14 points could be used, but I ain't gonna go look them up and detail them out.

Using Minitab to throw up a bunch of statistical analyses would probably be counterproductive.


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm way down on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs at the moment.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

NotLikeYou said:


> Well, I suppose one could apply 6 sigma techniques to a relationship.
> 
> You could identify quality criteria that you would consider relevant to the success of the relationship.
> 
> ...


Prevention, rather than detection after the fact...DUDE


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

imperfectworld said:


> I'm way down on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs at the moment.


That self actualization looks like a mountain away!!! DUDE


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

In theory and on paper Lean Six Sigma could be applied to a relationship. Yes. In practice though...? I think that if you consider using Lean Six Sigma to evaluate your relationship may already know all you need to about the state of a relationship. lol


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Malpheous said:


> In theory and on paper Lean Six Sigma could be applied to a relationship. Yes. In practice though...? I think that if you consider using Lean Six Sigma to evaluate your relationship may already know all you need to about the state of a relationship. lol


We need DATA to crunch!!! Should we build an ACCESS database with all the moods and start seeing if we are outside the "confidence interval"? HA! DUDE


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Dude007 said:


> We need DATA to crunch!!! Should we build an ACCESS database with all the moods and start seeing if we are outside the "confidence interval"? HA! DUDE


As a Database Administrator and Developer, go straight to SQL. lol


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Malpheous said:


> As a Database Administrator and Developer, go straight to SQL. lol


Can we connect to them directly w an OBDC connection?


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Ive never seen it work in business let alone in a relationship. 

Sent from my LGUK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude007 said:


> Prevention, rather than detection after the fact...DUDE


Well, now......

"Save" a marriage suggests that the marriage is already in a state of non conformance.

Prevention?

Sure. Conduct an FMEA on your wife's moods, all eleventybillion of them, and figure out which 6 don't result in catastrophic failure.

And remember that a binomial distribution has 2 tails, but you're only really interested in your wife's tail.




Remember to tip your waitress, folks. I'll be here all week.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> We need DATA to crunch!!! Should we build an ACCESS database with all the moods and start seeing if we are outside the "confidence interval"? HA! DUDE


Access?

How cute.

LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

